# Maps w. Driving Directions? Google, Bing, etc?



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll be heading over to Dubai from the US in a few months and this forum is helping with a LOT of my typical Expat questions.

Is there a website that offers driving directions in Dubai and the UAE? Google maps is the best here in the US, but it only offers public transit directions in Dubai. 

What do you all use?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

I have used Navteq maps so far while researching a potential move.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

DON'T use a stanav, you'll rely on it too much, watch and look, it's not difficult here, and getting a bit lost is a way of life - the only way you learn!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> DON'T use a stanav, you'll rely on it too much, watch and look, it's not difficult here, and getting a bit lost is a way of life - the only way you learn!


I would second that! I have a sat nav, which I've used about twice or so! The frequent roadworks means that the GPS is never accurate and if anything, you'll probably end up lost whilst following its directions! It's easier to simply follow the road signs - it means that you also learn the roads a lot quicker that way as well.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The roads here are not changing that much and a gps that I was using the other day that was over a year old was fine. I was able to find my little plumbing store in sharjah no problem. I have three emirati friends that ALL use their gps to find locations for restaurants/hotels/shop etc pretty much every time I want to go somewhere and CAN NOT find it after drivingn around for 2 or 3 hours and they agree to take me. The road system here is not built on a grid pattern and even after going to the same place a few times, I still sometimes miss a turn and get lost. There is no ability to go left and then you have to drive sometimes 5 to sometimes even 10 or more km on a highway only to try and get off to a road and end up driving another 5 to 10 km before you are able to turn off. And then, you are completely lost. 

Just buy a gps. It will make your life easier. I listened to their advice on here and didnt. The kicker was when the emiratis ask why I dont have a gps.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

TheStegg said:


> I'll be heading over to Dubai from the US in a few months and this forum is helping with a LOT of my typical Expat questions.
> 
> Is there a website that offers driving directions in Dubai and the UAE? Google maps is the best here in the US, but it only offers public transit directions in Dubai.
> 
> What do you all use?


common sense and excellent visual memory


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL Jynxy Sharjah rarely changes and it's usually for the worse! It's Dubai where most changes happen but the thing is a GPS can be useful to let you know you're going in the right direction or to just help you find out where you are in relation to your destination.

Either way, don't rely on it but it can be useful in some instances.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If you haven't been frustrated by taking a wrong turning and needing 45 minutes to get back on track then you can not state you've lived in Dubai.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

All you need to know is 

"Beside" = Within a 2 mile radius of ..... 
and
"Backside" = Within a 2 semi-circle of of ......


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

I use IGO 8, bought it very cheap from Dragon Mart. I'm a new driver in Dubai and I found it very useful. It can be confused from times to times cos there are always like 3-4 exits near each other and you didn't know which one is the one the GPS told u to take. But even though you took the wrong one, it will tell you where to do U-Turn (which is 10 km away). 

Follow the sign on the road is the best way, actually, but it might be difficult for you in the beginning when you don't know the number of the road and exact location and you found 2 exit saying the same destination but on different road.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

I can suggest you to spend some time at Wikipedia, getting acquainted with neighborhood, road & building names.. Then use your GPS only to understand which direction you need to be headed to, if you're lost.. I use the GPS on my mobile once in a while only and am quite happy with this method 

It was a nightmare when I arrived here, I don't believe there's any planning for the roads, there are no standards and everything is a mess(compared to back home).. But you get used to it in a short time, way better than you'd expect it...


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

We picked up a GPS as soon as we arrived and I think it has saved us some serious time. I agree that you'll probably learn your way around much faster without one as you start depending on the GPS quite a bit but we have been here for just over a month and I only pull out the GPS now when I need to find a new place.

Considering the roads are constantly changing here - a GPS will usually bring you back to the correct path via detour instead of being completely lost and spending hours finding your way back. Signs are fairly decent though but it just took us a while to get used to the signs and manage our way around the city.

My .02


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

mr rossi said:


> all you need to know is
> 
> "beside" = within a 2 mile radius of .....
> And
> "backside" = within a 2 semi-circle of of ......


lol


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

zin said:


> If you haven't been frustrated by taking a wrong turning and needing 45 minutes to get back on track then you can not state you've lived in Dubai.


so true!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Worst place to take a wrong exit is coming out of Arabian Ranches. Once you're on the Emirates Road towards Sharjah, you ain't going anywhere until Silicon Oasis.


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

*Update*

I just wanted to update this thread since I've been here for a few months now.

I ended up buying the ~$30 Navigon Middle East GPS app for my iPhone. They just released a map update, and unless you're in one of the bleeding edge developments, most everything is there and the directions are sound.

I've used it to get around all over Dubai, and used it to get to Barracuda and back a weekend or two ago. Their points of interest dabase is pretty good. I've used it to find Dragonmart, Lulu's hypermarket, a couple of Spinneys, etc. If it's not in their POI database, you can just point to the spot on the map and drop a pin, which will create a destination. I used that to find a place up in Bur Dubai the other day. Also, its easy to save favorites, so once you've drawn your spot on the map, you can easily name it and save it for later use. 

Google maps is good for finding places on the map, but will not give you driving directions by order of the RTA. Bing maps will give you decent driving directions, but their places/landmarks/points of interest database is nonexistent.


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

just use Nokia Ovi maps navigation!

3D landmarks, voice navigation, lots POI, good navteq maps..


----------



## TheStegg (Jan 12, 2011)

carlinhos said:


> just use Nokia Ovi maps navigation!
> 
> 3D landmarks, voice navigation, lots POI, good navteq maps..


Wow, that was actually a really good suggestion. I never knew Nokia had a mapping tool. It's actually fairly decent, except their satellite images are ancient. They don't have either of the Palms on the map until you zoom way in. 

It's kind of the story of their lives right now, and is one of the reasons why Apple Android/Google is eating their lunch.


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

TheStegg said:


> Wow, that was actually a really good suggestion. I never knew Nokia had a mapping tool. It's actually fairly decent, except their satellite images are ancient. They don't have either of the Palms on the map until you zoom way in.
> 
> It's kind of the story of their lives right now, and is one of the reasons why Apple Android/Google is eating their lunch.


Of course the Nokia maps are updated, you can see the Palm, etc.. all the new buildings and 3D landmarks present. You need just update the Ovi maps app on your smartphone and also update the maps data (you can do it via wifi or pre-load via PC before you get here)

Check here online:
Ovi Maps by Nokia - City and Country Maps - Driving Directions - Satellite Views - Routes

its the same maps that you will use on the device...

happy navigation!


----------

